# RADAR Chain App



## Foxylady (Jan 20, 2015)

Just received an email from Graham about his App that he's been working on. 
Here's the info...

RADAR Chain by Graham Randall.

The RADAR Chain app provides a unique oversight of the development of RADAR in the UK during the period 1936 onwards. With war imminent, the development genius of Robert Watson Watt and Arnold Wilkins experimented with the visionary concept of detecting aircraft by the reflection of radio waves. Following successful trials at Bawdsey on the Suffolk coast, a chain of RADAR sites (Chain Home) was built around the UK.

This app shows all of the early sites and provides a satellite view of each location plus details and photographs from those early years. The development of RADAR is explained together with full details of Bawdsey where so much of the early work was carried out and where today the Bawdsey Experience provides visitors with a truly memorable day out.

And it's now available free at this link...

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/radar-chain/id939424600?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo=4

Some of my pics & info about RAF Branscombe are on there but I don't have anything to use the app on so I can't see it for myself, lol. Have a look at his site too; some excellent info on there, especially about the origins of Home Chain Stations. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## gingrove (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Foxy nice to see you back on the site, hope you can make it in September !


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 20, 2015)

gingrove said:


> Hi Foxy nice to see you back on the site, hope you can make it in September !


Hiya gingrove. Yeh, I hope to be there, all things being well. Cheers.


----------



## Newage (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Foxy baby, good to see you back.
Just downloaded the app and it's kind of cool, cheers for the link.

Newage


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 20, 2015)

You're very welcome, Newage. It was too good not to share.


----------



## krela (Jan 20, 2015)

Sounds good but I own no apple products.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 20, 2015)

krela said:


> Sounds good but I own no apple products.


Me neither. I don't even own a mobile phone of any make, lol.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 20, 2015)

Makes me want to buy a decent phone!


----------



## gushysfella (Jan 21, 2015)

How can you live without Apple?


----------



## night crawler (Jan 21, 2015)

gushysfella said:


> How can you live without Apple?



With an Android


----------



## krela (Jan 21, 2015)

As a friend of mine recently put it, "I prefer to choose my experiences, not have the apple experience foist upon me"


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 21, 2015)

Blast from the past, nice to see you back on the forum. I also do not have apple but shall have a look on my daughters phone when its not stuck to her ear.


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks good on iPad


----------

